# 1946 Schwinn B6 Autocycle bicycle bike vintage original rare collector



## tomsjack (Jun 24, 2022)

1946 Schwinn B6 Autocycle bicycle bike vintage original rare collector On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/115439348963?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Research is key...



pics to archive...



2395





C31522 1945? @GTs58 





Who did that seat?😱





Packard badged is Cool...







1946 Schwinn B6 Autocycle bicycle bike vintage original rare collector​

 7 watched in last 24 hours
Condition: used

Time left:9d 14h 
Starting bid: US $1,200.00
Reserve not met 
Bid Amount Enter US $1,200.00 or more
buy it now Price: US $2,000.00🤪
Pickup: Free local pickup from Bonita, California, United States.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2022)

possible repaint? this just does not look original. painted rivets??


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 24, 2022)

I found who recovered the seat…


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 24, 2022)

Yikes! Kind of a Butcher Baby!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> I found who recovered the seat…
> View attachment 1651082



AND the *Selle*r called it a *Troxel*!!!  LOFL!


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 24, 2022)

That saddle looks like a pillow stuck on springs.  Priceless!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 24, 2022)

Lots of repaint, at least on the cream.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 25, 2022)

TSK TSK! 
DAD!
TOO BAD IT'S TOUCHED UP!
PRICE HEFTY!


----------



## calvin (Jun 25, 2022)

Looks small. 24"?
Disc brake?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 26, 2022)

Definitely 26” and fore brake, or expander brake


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

Listing was ended by the seller. Guess he was informed of some minor details he missed.  😜


----------

